# Pontoon for Detroit River?



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

Anyone ever run there pontoon on the river?


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

i see the same two every on the upper just pick your days


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

I saw one last Saturday in the lower near Sugar Island. We do see them out quite a bit, but generally its Grosse Ile and Gibraltar residents who keep them in the canals and venture out for a quick ride.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I wouldn't hesitate to take one that is bigger than 20' out there, of course you would have to keep an eye on the winds, but that is no different than a 15' V... There are a few big toons that salmon fish out of the northern ports of Lake MI. Someone on the lake my aunt lives on has a 32'er with a 250 horse Honda on the back of it!...


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

I have been fishing alongside them at Detroit Light out in the lake. Looked like they had no problems. Actually an awesome perch fishing boat.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

Thanks for all the replies. I didn't think there would be any issues on decent days. I traded my 16' Grumman for a 20' Lowe with a 48 hp Johnson fishing pontoon and put it on a trailer. 

Hey JANDDP. Are they catching any Perch out there yet?


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

I've seen pontoons in the strangest places. I remember seeing them out in the middle of LSC trolling for muskie. I have even seen one out in the gulf stream off the FLA keys trolling for dolphin. That one I could not believe.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The guy who owns Bretts-On-The-Bay (bigtime Ebay seller of rods and reels) built a GREAT trolling boat from a pontoon. I once saw a full sized pontoon cruising up the Ausable River, between Foote Dam and the mouth. Actually, they were quite a way up the river - I was amazed. For anyone who knows the river, they were at the Claybanks. They turned around there, which was a great idea, because they couldn't have made it much further up, and that was the last good spot for them to turn around.


----------

